# Can audi a4 98 lowered fit 18x9 rims with out any problems with low profile tires



## cenzo1221 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can audi a4 98 lowered fit 18x9 rims with out any problems with low profile tires


----------



## cenzo1221 (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone help me


----------



## az1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got a 2000 A4 Avant on Vette wheels and it's not too bad.. My front fenders need to be rolled tho. I get rub in the rear but i'm on cheap coils sp that may be part of the issue..


----------



## cenzo1221 (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks dude yea i just ordered all my stuff im 18x9 rims now


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

What is the offset of the wheels?

Run 215/40s.

Anything less aggressive than ET25 will work.

Keep it below ET45 though.


----------

